# Grenada Charter



## Restless (Jan 28, 2004)

We have booked a charter in Grenada next December and were wondering if any members had experience with this location and if there was anything we should keep in mind both good and bad.
Thanks
(This was posted in error to the "Cruising" board as well. Appologies.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cruising the Grenadines is great. Depending on the time you have try to pound your way up the chain as fast as you can and then slide down at a liesurely pace. The Tobago Cays are not to be missed. I could write many pages here but instead I suggest you pick up Chris Doyle''s Cruising guide to the area. It''s fairly comprehensive.


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

We chartered out of Grenada in December, 2000 -- you can check out my full report on my webpage: www.homestead.com/islandtime/MainPage1.html. Grenada is an amazing island, so one thing I would suggest is that you not give short shrift to the land-based attractions. Spend a few days before or after your sail exploring the interior of the island.

Once you leave your charter base (I assume you''re using Horizon out of True Blue Bay -- since Moorings has or will soon pull out), there are not a whole lot of anchorages on the lee side of the island -- St. George''s can be very crowded and commercial, and the others rolly and somewhat exposed, so make sure you leave the base with plenty of time to get as far as Carriacou or beyond; you may not want to leave the base on your first day for this reason. 

The sail from Grenada to Carriacou can be quite rugged. Be ready with the seasick remedies -- if you are prone to getting sick, I would take a prophylactic pill before setting off. But once you get to Carriacou, you are at the gateway of the remarkable Grenadines, where you can hardly go wrong. I definitely second the suggestion to get Chris Doyle''s cruising guide.


----------

